# Gentoo installation

## alexander_ro

Hallo Mädels ... Jungs ...

Ich bin seit deutlich mehr als 10 Jahren Debian Benutzer. Leider hat man bei Debian erst kürzlich eine fatale Fehlentscheidung getroffen wegen derer ich mich genötigt sehe eine alternative zu suchen. Gentoo habe ich bisher noch nie installiert oder benutzt. Soweit die Vorgeschichte ...

Zum Testen der Installation habe ich einen Asus eee 901 benutzt und bei eselect den ersten Punkt gewählt. Der hat in zwei Teilen ein bisschen Flash Speicher als Platten Ersatz (2,6 und ca. 7 GByte). Die Installation habe ich auf den 2,6 GByte Teil gemacht. Installiert habe ich nach dieser Anleitung: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml. Was mir dann unverständlich war habe ich im normalen Handbuch nachgelesen oder im Netz gesucht. So habe ich es Geschafft bis zum Punkt Neustart. Jetzt kann ich mich als root anmelden und das System benutzen Ethernet geht auch. Soweit so gut. Aber nun bin ich ein bisschen Ratlos ...

1. Versuchte ich herauszubekommen was da alles die 2 GByte Speicherplatz belegt. Gefunden habe ich das man installierte Paket in der /var/lib/portage/world Datei findet. Leider nur die Pakete die ich installiert habe und die werden kaum die 2 GByte belegen. Mir kommen 2GByte für ein System vermutlich ohne Desktop etwas viel vor. Eine Debian minimal Installation braucht weniger als 300 MB. Die größten Teile sind /usr/portage (631MB), /usr/lib (342 MB), /usr/src (548MB Kernel), /usr/share (198 MB).

Zum aufräumen hatte ich folgendes gemacht.

```

make clean (Kernel)

eclean distfiles

emerge --depclean

```

emerge --depclean spricht dann am Ende von 157 installierten Paketen kann man sich die irgendwie auflisten lassen?

(Falls es jemand kennt sowas wie bei Debian mit dpkg -l)

2. Kann man irgendwie feststellen was man mit den einzelnen Punkten bei eselect tatsächlich installiert bekommt?

Die bei denen KDE oder GNOME steht sind noch recht einleuchtend auch hardened oder systemd. Aber 13.0 oder nur x86 sagt mir überhaupt nix ...

Ich habe den ersten Punkt benutzt da steht nur 13.0.

3. Das mit den Updates habe ich glaube ich noch nicht richtig verstanden. Es gibt ja zwei arten von Updates. Einmal neue Versionen die auch funktional neuer sind und dann Sicherheitsupdates die kritische Fehler korrigieren ohne das die Software sich funktional verändert. In irgendeinem Handbuch Teil habe ich folgenden Befehl gefunden.

```

emerge --update --deep --with-bdeps=y --newuse world

```

Der will einen neueren Compiler installieren wasnatürlich nicht funktioniert. Ich hatte noch ein paar Variationen probiert aber einen Weg nur die Fehlerkorrekturen installiert zu bekommen habe ich nicht hin bekommen. Ob Fehlerkorrekturen des Kernels auch mit installiert werden habe ich auch nicht gefunden. Irgendwie ist es recht schwer zu kontrollieren was da installiert ist oder wird.

Grüße

Alexander

P.S. Noch einen Rüffel an die Forums Sicherheitsleute: im Jahr x nach Snowden Passwörter im Klartex die man eben über eine Verschlüsselte Leitung vergeben hat zu versenden ist MEGA OUT.

----------

## mv

Bei Debian hast Du "nur" /usr/lib und /usr/share: Die Sourcen des Kernels und distfiles entfallen (bzw. werden sofort gelöscht), und so etwas wie /usr/portage mit den Ebuilds gibt es gar nicht.

Wenn das System erst mal rund läuft, kannst Du darüber nachdenken, /usr/portage und /usr/src (und vielleicht auch noch /var/db, /usr/share/texmf-dist, /usr/share/games, /usr/lib/libreoffice) mit squashfs+aufs/overlayfs komprimiert zu halten: squashmount aus dem mv overlay kann Dir dabei helfen. Das .sfs-File von /usr/portage (ohne das distfiles subdirectory) ist nur ca. 70MB groß, das .sfs-File von /usr/src (inklusive .o-Files) ca. 150MB.

Ein "make clean" im Kernel-Directory ist keine gute Idee, da einige Kernel-nahe Programme (z.B. nvidia-drivers) die "voll konfigurierten" Kernel-Sources wollen.

Statt "eclean distfiles" kannst Du trickyfetch aus dem mv-Overlay benutzen, weil es etwas vorsichtiger ist (und zunächst nur verschiebt und gar nciht löscht), aber der Unterschied ist vermutlich nicht allzu groß.

Um Dir einen Überblick über die verfügbaren und installierten Pakete zu verschaffen, installiere Dir eix.

portage-utils (z.B. qlop -l, qfile, qlist, ...) und genlop solltest Du Dir auch installieren.

 *Quote:*   

> bei eselect den ersten Punkt gewähl

 

Den Satz verstehe ich nicht: eselect ist ein Utility, mit dem Du zwischen verschiedenen installierten Varianten einiger Tools umschalten kannst. Es ist ein bisschen vergleichbar mit dem /etc/alternatives-Directory bei Debian, legt bei einigen Tools aber etliche Symlinks parallel um (und so Dinge wie "eselect opengl ..." oder "eselect mesa ..." beinhalten noch eine ganze Menge mehr). Was bei eselect umgelegt wird, bestimmt das erste Argument...

 *Quote:*   

> 2. Kann man irgendwie feststellen was man mit den einzelnen Punkten bei eselect tatsächlich installiert bekommt?

 

Die Frage verstehe ich genauso wenig wie den vorherigen Satz.

 *Quote:*   

> Es gibt ja zwei arten von Updates

 

Bei Gentoo nicht: Bugfixes bestehen da immer im Aufspielen von neueren Versionen. Das ist der Hauptunterschied zu Debian: Es ist alles "rolling"; es gibt niemals eine Gentoo-"Version" (wie bei Debian, wo Du alle paar Monate/Jahre ein Versions-upgrade machen musst):

Du upgradest regelmäßig auf die neu erscheinenden Programmversionen, ohne dabei jemals die Kopfschmerzen eines "Distributions-Versionsprungs" zu haben; mein Gentoo z.B. hier läuft seit meiner Erstinstallation, aber inzwischen ist natürlich praktisch kein Paket mehr tatsächlcih aus meiner Erstinstallation übrig: alle wurde inzwischen dutzendfach geupgraded.

Bei Binärdistributionen ist das nicht möglich: Wenn eine Bibliothek eine neue ABI hat, müssen alle Programme, die sie benutzen, bei einer Binärdistribution neu verteilt werden - üblicherweise wird daher bein Binärdistributionen mit so etwas bis zum nächst "Distributions-Versoinssprung" gewartet.

Bei Gentoo wird einfach die neue Verison der Bibliothek verteilt, und Du kannst selbst die Programme neu kompilieren, für die das nötig ist (emerge hilft Dir dabei, aber es gibt auch ein Tool namens "revdep-rebuild" für Fälle, in denen emerge versagt - das Paket "gentoolkit", das "revdep-rebuild" enthält, solltest Du Dir auch auf jeden Fall installieren).

 *Quote:*   

> emerge --update --deep --with-bdeps=y --newuse world

 

Das ist genau der richtige Befehl (nach einem emerge --sync, das den /usr/portage-Baum aktualisiert). Praktischerweise setzt man --with-bdeps=y in /etc/portage/make.conf in "EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS", damit man das nie vergisst, und kann dann obigen Befehl (nach zusätzlich mit der Option "--ask") abkürzen als bequemen mnemonic

```
emerge -NaDu @world
```

oder 

```
emerge -Dau -N @world
```

(Gehe aber sicher, dass Du vorher emerge --sync ausgeführt hast, damit das Kommando auf einen aktuellen Portage-Baum zugreift).

 *Quote:*   

> Der will einen neueren Compiler installieren

 

Vermutliich noch wesentlich mehr: Üblicherweise sind die Programme bei einer Installation schon längst veraltet, wenn Du nicht gerade zufälligerweise kurz nach Neuerscheinen eines neuen Installationsmediums installiert hast.

Nachdem Du einen neuen Compiler installiert hast, musst Du diesen normalerweise mit "gcc-config" aktiv machen und Dich neu einloggen: Es können nämlich mehrere Compiler parallel installiert sein.

 *Quote:*   

> wasnatürlich nicht funktioniert

 

Wieso "natürlich"? Eigentlich sollte das problemlos gehen. Wenn es nicht geht, müssen wir herausfinden, warum nicht. Poste ggf. die logfiles (wegen der Länge nicht hier im Forum, sondern auf pastebin o.ä. und mache einen lLink darauf).

----------

## alexander_ro

 *Quote:*   

> Den Satz verstehe ich nicht: eselect ist ein Utility, mit dem Du zwischen verschiedenen installierten Varianten einiger Tools umschalten kannst. 

 

In dieser Beschreibung: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml unter der Überschrift "Wählen des Profils" wird mit dem Befehl "eselect profile list" irgendwas angezeigt/ausgewählt. Ich hatte angenommen das es den Installationsumfang festlegt. Daher auch die Frage ob man feststellen kann was da installiert wird.

Der make clean hat hier erst mal Platz geschaffen. Ich habe einfach mal alles benutzt was vermuten lies das der freie Speicherplatz größer wird. Ich meine irgendwo auf der Gentoo Seite als Mindestanforderung gelesen zu haben das man 2,5 GByte platz auf der Platte braucht. Da habe ich ein wenig zweifel ... bei meinen 2,6 reicht der Platz schon nicht mehr um Updates auszuführen.

 *Quote:*   

> Es ist alles "rolling"

 

Das was mir daran ein wenig Sorgen macht ist was passiert wenn sich in neueren Versionen irgendwas an den Konfigurationsdateien ändert das für einen fehlerfreien Betrieb nötig ist. Meine Server sind autonom laufende Rechner da ist niemand der andauernd Händchen halten könnte. Zumindest alles Sicherheitsrelevante an Updates müssen die automatisch machen und danach noch funktionieren.

 *Quote:*   

> Wieso "natürlich"?

 

Natürlich habe ich vergessen noch zu schreiben warum das natürlich ist ... Sorry. Hat nichts mit Gentoo zu tun sondern liegt schlicht daran das der Speicherplatz nicht mehr reicht das zu tun und ja der will mehr Updaten was aus dem gleichen Grund nicht funktioniert.

----------

## l3u

 *alexander_ro wrote:*   

> Das was mir daran ein wenig Sorgen macht ist was passiert wenn sich in neueren Versionen irgendwas an den Konfigurationsdateien ändert das für einen fehlerfreien Betrieb nötig ist. Meine Server sind autonom laufende Rechner da ist niemand der andauernd Händchen halten könnte. Zumindest alles Sicherheitsrelevante an Updates müssen die automatisch machen und danach noch funktionieren.

 

Da hast du bei Gentoo schlechte Karten. Da gibt es (normalerweise?) keine "Sicherheitsupdates" für bestehende Versionen, sondern "richtige" Updates. Und da kann es gut und gern passieren, dass nach einem Update "alles anders" ist. Einfach so ein Update machen und nicht mehr hinschauen kann gehörig schiefgehen. 

 Für gewöhnlich gibt es aber eine Ankündigung per News oder das ebuild selbst sagt an, wenn sich was gravierendes geändert hat. Solang ich meinen (HTTP-, FTP-, git- und Mail-) Server mit Gentoo betreibe (seit ca. vier Jahren) hatte ich aber trotzdem kein "Nichts geht mehr". Aber man sollte schon bewusst Updates machen und hinterher vielleicht auch mal schauen, ob ein Eingreifen nötig ist.

Von wegen Platz: mein Server kommt mit 1,3 GB aus. Ich hab da allerdings auch die Kernel-Quellen, den Portage-Baum und /var/tmp/portage auf einen NFS-Server ausgelagert. Ansonsten siehe die vorherige Antwort von wegen Squashfs.

Ein Profil auszuwählen installiert selber nichts. Du kannst auch ein KDE-Profil nehmen, und kein KDE installieren. Es werden hier (soweit ich weiß) lediglich sinnvolle USE-Flags gesetzt bzw. Pakete maskiert bzw. demaskiert. Man sollte also einfach das Profil nehmen, was am besten für den Einsatzzweck passt. Also z. B. ein KDE-Profil, wenn man KDE nutzen will.

----------

## musv

 *alexander_ro wrote:*   

> Zum Testen der Installation habe ich einen Asus eee 901 benutzt … Der hat in zwei Teilen ein bisschen Flash Speicher als Platten Ersatz (2,6 und ca. 7 GByte). Die Installation habe ich auf den 2,6 GByte Teil gemacht. 

 

Das ist schon etwas wenig. Wenn du nicht alles abwählst (-doc, Minimale Abhängigkeiten über die USE-Flags), kommst du mit 10 GB nur sehr schwer hin. Gentoo braucht gewöhnlich etwas mehr Speicherplatz als andere Distris, da Portage im Normalzustand schon mehr als 100 mb benötigt (Bei mir im Squashfs ca. 40 mb) und die Sourcen (u.a. Kernel) auch nicht gerade platzsparend sind.

 *alexander_ro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. Kann man irgendwie feststellen was man mit den einzelnen Punkten bei eselect tatsächlich installiert bekommt?
> 
> Die bei denen KDE oder GNOME steht sind noch recht einleuchtend auch hardened oder systemd. Aber 13.0 oder nur x86 sagt mir überhaupt nix ...
> ...

 

Die Profile sind nichts anderes als USE-Flag-Kombinationen. Bei KDE werden halt USE-Flags gesetzt, die Abhängigkeiten nach sich ziehen, die für eine KDE-Installation als sinnvoll erachtet werden. Das ganze System ist hier ganz gut erklärt. Die "13.0" ist mehr oder weniger eine Art Gentoo-Version. Hat aber nichts mit Paketversionen zu tun, sondern eher mit einer Art Version der Profilzusammenstellung. Das Setzen eines Profils installiert noch keinerlei Pakete. Du kannst auch mit einem Gnome-Profil KDE installieren, was nicht gerade sinnvoll ist. 

 *alexander_ro wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Es ist alles "rolling" 
> 
> Das was mir daran ein wenig Sorgen macht ist was passiert wenn sich in neueren Versionen irgendwas an den Konfigurationsdateien ändert das für einen fehlerfreien Betrieb nötig ist. Meine Server sind autonom laufende Rechner da ist niemand der andauernd Händchen halten könnte. Zumindest alles Sicherheitsrelevante an Updates müssen die automatisch machen und danach noch funktionieren.

 

Ok, ich benutze Gentoo seit der ersten Stunde nur in der Testing-Version. Aber für einen autonom arbeitenden Server, bei dem man keine Arbeit haben will, würde ich vermutlich was anderes nehmen, z.B. Debian. Ich mach alle halbe Jahre mal ein Update. Und das artet schon in ein ziemliches Gefrickel aus. 

Btw. wenn Systemd der Grund ist, warum du von Debian zu Gentoo wechseln willst: Ich verwende sogar Systemd auf Gentoo und bin damit eigentlich zum großen Teil zufrieden. Dazu hab ich die Hoffnung, wenn eine relativ konservative Distri, wie Debian auf Systemd umsteigt, dass sich da 'ne Menge an Systemd ändern kann und das Ding damit sogar richtig brauchbar werden könnte.

----------

## alexander_ro

Ich arbeite gerne mit dem Asus 901 läuft sehr lange mit Akku und ich hätte auch gerne wieder nur eine Distribution auf allen meinen Rechnern. Bei mir braucht Portage 631 MB der Kernel 548 MB ohne Komprimierung oder ähnliches. Das vorgeschlagene auslagern auf NFS sehe ich jetzt mal als unlautere Mittel an weil ich erst mal ein Gefühl dafür bekommen will was ohne Umwege möglich ist. Das Problem mit dem Speicherplatz betrifft nur meine klein Rechner die Server haben mit 50 GByte mehr oder weniger keine Sorgen. Bei den Servern spielt da mehr die Performance des Betriebssystems eine Rolle. Da Debian und Gentoo in den wichtigen Bereichen Software von den gleichen Projekten nutzen nehme ich mal an gibt es da nicht so große Unterschiede.

Im Moment versuche ich gerade herauszubekommen wie man Gentoo mit einem Rootfilesystem auf LVM baut. Damit ich die 2,6 und 7 GByte als ein Laufwerk benutzen kann. Bei Debian machte mir das der Installer deshalb habe ich davon noch keine Ahnung. Die Beschreibung dazu habe ich gefunden: http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/LVM. Kennt vielleicht jemand eine einfachere Beschreibung oder Deutsche das versteht sich leichter.

[Edit]

Habe ich noch was entdeckt: https://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/lvm2.xml

[/Edit]

Dann hatte ich das mit den Profilen falsch verstanden.

Ja das war der Systemd. Bei Systemd ist weniger die Frage ob er funktioniert oder nicht sonder er ist ein Sicherheitsloch von Astronomischer Dimension also mindestens 200 Lichtjahre ... Letztlich der gleiche Toxische Sondermüll wie Googles grüne Blechbüchse. Allein der Versuch das jetzt jeder Software Hersteller dann beliebige System Bibliotheken in Beliebiger Version mit liefern kann die dann Systemd über btrfs verwaltet will. Wer bitte liefert dann die Flicken für die Sicherheitsprobleme? Die Hersteller sicher nicht und die Distribution auch nur für die eigenen Versionen. Letzlich stehen die Kunden dann wie bei Android mit teuren Geräten und OpenSource aber ohne Patches da. OpenSource hat durch Android bereits einen derart schlechten Ruf bekommen. Lustig finde ich das nicht mehr aber als die Konzerne auf die OpenSource Spielwiese aufmerksam wurden war abzusehen das es abwärts gehen wird. OpenSource ist heute genauso Kommerziell wie Windows. Pöttering wird mit viel Geld von RedHat bezahlt wenn er nichts leistet das dem Unternehmen mehr Nutzt als dem Rest wird er nicht mehr lange Geld bekommen. Also muss er auf biegen und brechen die Wünsche seines Arbeitgeber durchsetzen und genau das tut er. Wie immer geht es nur ums Geld ... denn Sicherheit geht den Konzernen am Arsch vorbei damit verdient man kein Geld.

Hier kann man lesen welcher Gesinnung der Herr ist: http://www.golem.de/news/lennart-poettering-systemd-gruender-kritisiert-furchtbare-linux-community-1410-109649.html. Im übrigen war es erst Pöttering der die Kernelentwickler beleidigte und vorschreiben wollte wie der Kernel die Probleme seiner Inkompetenz lösen soll nicht umgekehrt wie von ihm und Intel dargestellt. Ganz Ehrlich wenn den Noobs bei Intel und RedHat der Umgang bei OpenSource Projekten nicht gefällt dann sollen die halt ihre Finger davon lassen. Es ist ja nicht so das OpenSource Konzerne braucht umgekehrt ist es. Dann sollen die Pfeifen bei Intel und RedHat halt ihr eigenes Betriebsystem entwickeln und gut ist es. War um machen die Feiglinge das wohl nicht?

----------

## alexander_ro

Kann man eigentlich enp4s0 irgendwie wieder zu eth0 machen? In den Handbüchern steht überall eth0 und nicht enp4s0 das irritiert irgendwie etwas.

----------

## mv

 *alexander_ro wrote:*   

> eselect profile list

 

Ah, ok, es ging um "eselect profile ..." (wie gesagt, es gibt auch "eselect opengl ...", "eselect mesa ...", "eselect java-vm ...", ...).

"eselect profile" macht i.W. nichts anderes, als den Link /etc/portage/profile passend auf ein "Profile" zu setzen.

Wie andere schon schrieben sind "profiles" i.W. eine Sammlung von Default-USE-flags. Strenggenommen noch ein bisschen mehr: Es können auch USE-Flags maskiert oder zwangs-aktiviert sein, oder bestimmte Pakete können maskiert oder zwangs-installiert werden. (Beispielsweise wird für das hardened-profile der Nvidia-Treiber maskiert, aber ein gcc mit "hardened" muss installiert werden.)

Für einen Server ist 13.0 die richtige Wahl; für enien Desktop 13.0/desktop bzw. die gnome- oder kde-Variante.

Mit insgesamt nur 2.5 GB ist es zwar vielleicht theoretisch möglich auszukommen, aber Du musst viel mit squashfs kompriimieren, und es ist eni wildes Gefummel: Ich würde dringend davon abraten. Wenn Du allerdings nur Binärpakete einspielst (s. unten) und dazu vielleicht sogar den portage-Baum per nfs (oder bequemer per sshfs-fuse) mountest, brauchst Du auf dem Server selbst weder /usr/portage noch distfiles noch /usr/src o.ä.; Du solltest dann auf dem Server --with-bdeps=n als Default setzen. In dem Fall sollten 2.5 GB machbar sein - je nach Anforderungen.

 *Quote:*   

> Das was mir daran ein wenig Sorgen macht ist was passiert wenn sich in neueren Versionen irgendwas an den Konfigurationsdateien ändert das für einen fehlerfreien Betrieb nötig ist. Meine Server sind autonom laufende Rechner da ist niemand der andauernd Händchen halten könnte. Zumindest alles Sicherheitsrelevante an Updates müssen die automatisch machen und danach noch funktionieren.

 

Automatisiert updaten bei Gentoo ist eine schlechte Idee. Gentoo wird nicht umsonst als Meta-Distribution charakterisiert: Du musst Dir Deine eigene Distribution daraus "basteln".

Wenn Du einen sicherheitsrelevanten Server hast, der keine Downtime vertragen kann, solltest Du die Pakete auf einem anderen Rechner (mit der selben Konfiguration) als Binärpakete bauen und testen und diese dann auf dem wichtigen Server einspielen.

Du benutzt dann also einen unabhängigen Rechner, um Deine "eigene" Distribution zu erstellen.

Du kannst versuchen, so lange wie möglich die alten Pakete beizubehalten und mit "glsa-check" nachschauen, für welche Pakete Sicherheitsupdates unbedingt notwendig sind.

Irgendwann einmal wirst Du dann allerdings selber ein "major versionsupgrade" deiner eigenen Distribution machen wollen. Wann und wie oft bleibt Dir bei Gentoo eben selbst überlassen.

----------

## l3u

 *alexander_ro wrote:*   

> Bei mir braucht Portage 631 MB

 

Nicht vergessen, dass mit den Standard-Einstellungen die "Distfiles", also die Quellcodepakete der installierten Programme auch mit in /usr/portage gespeichert werden. Das macht vermutlich den Größenunterschied aus. Ich habe das auf meinen Rechnern folgendermaßen getrennt (in /etc/portage/make.conf):

```
PORTDIR="/var/portage/tree"

DISTDIR="/usr/src/distfiles"
```

Damit landen dann die Distfiles in einem extra Verzeichnis (und /var/portage/tree gefällt mir besser als /usr/portage ;-)

 *alexander_ro wrote:*   

> Kann man eigentlich  irgendwie wieder zu eth0 machen? In den Handbüchern steht überall eth0 und nicht enp4s0 das irritiert irgendwie etwas.

 

Kann man, würde ich aber nicht machen. Wenn deine Netzwerkkarte bei dir enp4s0 heißt, dann lass es doch so und richte alles entsprechend ein. Vor allem bei einer neuen Installation. Der Name ist nämlich fix und ändert sich auch dann nicht, wenn du z. B. eine zweite Netzwerkkarte einbaust. Ist also zwar ungewohnt, zweifelsohne aber das bessere Konzept. Die Dokumentation ist diesbezüglich etwas angestaubt …

----------

## mv

Bezüglich Deiner Kommantare zu systemd hast Du übrigens vollkommen recht: Es zu instllieren - gerade auf einem Server - ist verantwortungslos.

 *alexander_ro wrote:*   

> Kann man eigentlich enp4s0 irgendwie wieder zu eth0 machen? In den Handbüchern steht überall eth0 und nicht enp4s0 das irritiert irgendwie etwas.

 

Ja, man kann, aber ich würde davon abraten, da es zu einem race-condition führen kann. Ich würde empfehlen einen anderen Namen wie "lan0" zu benutzen, der nicht zum kernel-namespace gehört und daher keine Probleme mit races hat. Du legst Dir dazu einfach eine udev-Regel zu, etwa

 */etc/udev/rules.d/30-my-net.rules wrote:*   

> SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", SUBSYSTEMS=="pci", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="lan0", OPTIONS="last_rule"

 

In diessem Beispiel würde das erste gemeldete PCI-Device, das ein eth* bereitstellt, zu "lan0" umbenannt werden. Wenn Du mehrere solche Devices hast, musst Du natürlich genauer spezifizieren.

Es gibt auch irgenden Kernel-Switch, mit dem Du das Umbenennen ganz abstellen kannst - den weiß ich jetzt nicht auswendig - aber das bedeutet, dass, wenn Du z.B. zwei eth*-Devices hast (etwa eines auf pci und ein anderes von einem usb-Stick oder vom firewire-Treiber o.ä.), dass es dann bei jedem Booten "zufällig" ist, welches davon eth0 ist und welches eth1.

Edit: Der Kernel-Parameter ist net.ifnames=0

----------

## mv

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Der Name ist nämlich fix und ändert sich auch dann nicht, wenn du z. B. eine zweite Netzwerkkarte einbaust.

 

Das ist leider nicht richtig, wie hier bereits mehrfach berichtet wurde: Es gibt sogar Hardware, die die Busnummern ändert, wenn irgendeine Karte irgendwo anders hineingesteckt wird (selbst wenn also die einzige Eth-Karte im selben Slot verbleibt aber eine nicht-eth-Karte irgendwo dazugesteckt wird).

----------

## l3u

Echt jetzt? Ich dachte, das war der Grundgedanke hinter der ganzen Sache, dass sich eben nichts ändert?! Aber gut, ich hab's nicht ausprobiert. Auf meinen "älteren" Installation heißen die Netzwerkkarten alle nach wie vor eth0 und auf den neueren hat sich der neue Name bisher nie geändert …

----------

## mv

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Echt jetzt? Ich dachte, das war der Grundgedanke hinter der ganzen Sache, dass sich eben nichts ändert?!

 

Und wie üblich bei Poettering hat er da nicht ordentlich überlegt/recherchiert bevor er die Änderung allen Leuten aufgezwungen hat.

----------

## alexander_ro

Ok wenn das Probleme macht lasse ich die Devicenamen wie die sind. Die sind zwar etwas unhandlich aber das lernt man mit der Zeit auch.

Automatisch Updaten ist keine schlechte Sache für alle Sicherheitsrelevanten Updates unumgänglich. Alles andere ist zu langsam. Soweit ich es in der kurzen Zeit überblicke muss ich es auf jeden Fall anders lösen als bei Debian. Meine erste Idee wäre das ein Server sich selbst in einer VM simuliert. Dort die Updates automatisch macht und die Dienste testet. Also ob SSH Login noch möglich ist oder der apache noch Dateien ausliefert. Auch ob Mailserver noch tun kann man automatisch prüfen. Nur Kernel Updates kann man so nichtso gut Testen. Der Kernel macht in der VM nicht das gleiche wie in der HM. Aber das ist denke auch beherrschbar ... ja, so wirds gehen.

Den glsa-check kenn ich schon   :Very Happy:  der gefällt mir ist ein praktisches Programm. Wenn ich in der man Page richtig gelesen habe hat er auch eine experimentelle Funktion die Sicherheitsrelevante Updates automatisch macht. Die muss ich mal ausprobieren das würde mir sehr helfen.

Mein WLAN in dem Asus 901 läuft mit dem Treiber rt2800pci und braucht eine Firmware. Muss man das Paket linux-firmware dafür installieren oder reicht es wenn ich die Firmware in /lib/firmware kopiere? Das Kernel Modul sagt es fehlt ihm die Datei rt2860.bin

----------

## mv

Wenn Du einen Kernel baust und "make modules_install" aufrufst, wird nach /lib/firmware auch die Firmware installiert, die in den Kernel-Sources enthalten ist.

Ob Deine darunter fällt, weiß ich nicht. In ganz speziellen Fällen muss man sie wohl sogar vom Hersteller selbst holen.

----------

## alexander_ro

Ja das habe ich schon gemacht. Es sind auch in /lib/firmware einige Dateien aber leider nicht die gesuchte. Ich habe gelesen die kann man beim Hersteller herunterladen nur leider ist dem seine Website kaputt http://www.ralinktech.com/. Erscheint bei mir nur eine leere weiße Fläche   :Sad: 

[Edit]

Ich hab die Datei   :Very Happy:   aus einem Debian Paket heraus gefummelt.

[/Edit]Last edited by alexander_ro on Tue Nov 25, 2014 11:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Klaus Meier

Wenn du die passende Datei hast, dann reicht es, wenn du sie nach /lib/firmware kopierst. Wenn du sie nicht hast, dann installiere dir linux-firmware, da ist sie dabei. Das kann man so konfigurieren, dass nur die benötigten Dateien in /lib/firmware landen. Geht bei dir ja etwas eng zu...

----------

## alexander_ro

Danke für die Info das muss ich mir merken. Ich habe die jetzt wie oben im Edit geschrieben aus einem Debian  Paket ausgebaut.

[Edit]

Jetzt habe ich das nochmal geändert damit die Datei aus der richtigen Quelle kommt. Dann ist auch meine mitgeschriebene Installationsbeschreibung richtiger. Jetzt wird beim ifconfig zumindest schon mal das wlp1s0 mit angezeigt.

[/Edit]

----------

## alexander_ro

Irgendwie mag mich das WLAN nicht. Aber mal von vorne ...

Sein tut es ein Ralink Chip RT2790. Nach "lspci -nnk" benutzt der Kernel den Treiber rt2800pci für das Gerät und ifconfig zeigt ein wlp1s0 an. Die Firmware wird auch gefunden. Soweit so gut.

Installiert habe ich den wpa_supplicant.

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

        ssid="Meine"

        psk="Meine"

        scan_ssid=1

        proto=WPA2

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        group=CCMP TKIP

        pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        priority=5

}

```

Wenn ich den Befehl unten ausführe steht im Logfile "WARNING: net.wlp1s0 has started, but inactive"

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlp1s0 start
```

Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee was mir der damit sagen möchte?

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *alexander_ro wrote:*   

> Irgendwie mag mich das WLAN nicht. Aber mal von vorne ...
> 
> Sein tut es ein Ralink Chip RT2790. Nach "lspci -nnk" benutzt der Kernel den Treiber rt2800pci für das Gerät und ifconfig zeigt ein wlp1s0 an. Die Firmware wird auch gefunden. Soweit so gut.
> 
> Installiert habe ich den wpa_supplicant.
> ...

 

Zeig mal bitte den Inhalt von /etc/conf.d/net

----------

## alexander_ro

In der /etc/conf.d/net steht folgendes:

```

config_enp4s0="dhcp"

config_wlp1s0="dhcp"

modules_wlp1s0="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlp1s0="rt2800pci"

```

----------

## Jean-Paul

 *alexander_ro wrote:*   

>  ... steht im Logfile "WARNING: net.wlp1s0 has started, but inactive" 

 

Die Meldung habe ich auch, aber wlan funktioniert trotzdem.

Ich denke, es fehlt das "-D" vor dem Treiber (siehe wpa_supplicant-Wiki)  *Quote:*   

> wpa_supplicant_wlp1s0="-D<treiber>" 

 

----------

## mv

 *alexander_ro wrote:*   

> "WARNING: net.wlp1s0 has started, but inactive"

 

Das ist eine etwas irreführende Meldung von openrc: Es bedeutet, dass der Treiber gestartet wurde, aber dass deswegen noch nicht garantiert ist, dass der Netzservice zum Zeitpunkt der Meldung bereits läuft; openrc betrachtet den Netzservice erst dann als "vorhanden", wenn er einen entsprechenden "callback"-Aufruf erhält, etwa durch /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/50-initd.sh

----------

## alexander_ro

 *Quote:*   

> Die Meldung habe ich auch, aber wlan funktioniert trotzdem. 

 

Bei mir geht es leider nicht. Das -D habe ich noch eingefügt funktioniert aber trotzdem nicht.

[Edit]

ppp habe ich nicht installiert braucht man das für WLAN Verbindungen?

[/Edit]

----------

## musv

nein.

PPP brauchst du maximal noch für UMTS-Sticks.

----------

## alexander_ro

 *Quote:*   

> nein.

 

Das hatte ich mir auch so gedacht.

Da WLAN nicht will habe ich mal versucht Internet per USB und Handy zum laufen zu bekommen. Das ging mit wvdial recht Problemlos.

Jetzt mal schauen was Bluetooth macht. Das würde das Kabel vom USB ersparen. Dann könnte ich wenigstens schon mal komfortabel das Mobile Internet mit meinem kleinen Rechner nutzen.

----------

## alexander_ro

Nach Treiber in den Kernel einbauen und pairing mit bluetoothctl. Habe ich mit

```

hciconfig hci0 up

rfcomm bind 0 <remote MAC> 1

wvdial

```

(Die 0 glaube ich steht für die 0 bei /dev/rfcomm0 und die 1 für den Kanal den man mit "sdptool search DUN" herausbekommt.)

die Internetverbindung über Bluetooth und Handy zum laufen bekommen. Wie das aber mit den verschiedenen Konfigurationsdateien funktionieren soll ist mir etwas unklar. Das Handbuch und andere Quellen sind da etwas Widersprüchlich die meisten genannten Konfigurationsdateien gibts bei mir nicht aber dafür andere und für die habe ich keine Beschreibung gefunden.

Gibts die Dateien "rfcomm.conf" und "hcid.conf" noch?

Es gibt ein "/etc/init.d/rfcomm" mit start als Parameter sagt es "Adress must be set". Nur wo konnte ich nicht finden?

Ich habe (wenn richtig abgefragt) bluez 5.21-r1 installiert.

----------

## alexander_ro

Wenn ich das mit dem WLAN Problem jetzt richtig verstanden habe kann der wpa_supplicant nicht mit dem Treiber (rt2800pci) für meine WLAN Karte.

Startet man den mit 

```
wpa_supplicant -Drt2800pci -i wlp1s0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd -B
```

 erhält man die Fehlermeldung "wlp1s0: Unsupported driver 'rt2800pci'". Benutze ich -Dwext wie in den Beschreibungen dann bleibt es nach "wpa_cli status" bei "wpa_state=DISCONNECTED" wie man das dann connecten soll ist mir ein Rätsel.

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, teste es mal mit nl80211

Siehe dazu auch im http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wpa_supplicant#Setup

----------

## alexander_ro

Den Eintrag im Wiki hatte ich schon mal gelesen. Ich neige aber ab und an dazu Englisch Texte falsch zu verstehen. Ich sage immer Fremdsprachen sind mir genau dies Fremd (Englisch nur fast fremd) ...  :Wink: 

Ich habe in "/etc/conf.d/net" den Eintag auf "wpa_supplicant_wlp1s0="-Dnl80211" geändert. Wenn ich es jetzt über den Link "/etc/init.d/net.wlp1s0 start" starte dann funktioniert das WLAN. Der wpa_supplicant wird automatisch beim booten gestartet den musste ich vorher mit kill beenden damit es dann über net.wlp1s0 läuft. Mit "rc-config list" habe ich mal gesucht aber weder "net.wlp1s0" noch "wpa-supplicant" ist in einem der Runlevel eingetragen.

Muss man da (wpa_supplicant_wlp1s0="-Dnl80211) nicht eigentlich den Kernel Teiber für die WLAN-Hardware eintragen?

Die zweite Frage wäre kann ich das so konfigurieren das wenn mein WLAN in der nähe ist die Verbindung automatisch erfolgt wenn ja kennt einer eine Beschreibung wie es geht?

----------

